# hp desktop computer



## gelady (Aug 5, 2005)

Could this problem I'm having with my cd drive be within the motherboard? I, would like to know if there's anyone that would be able to help correcting this problem. I, had a threader posted earlier about windows xp possibly having something to do with the cd drive as you can tell I really need help. Thanks

gelady


----------



## iaavagent (Jan 11, 2004)

Just happen on to this thread of yours. 
I can't help, but you are in the wrong forum with this problem. Think you should be in Hardware? 
Click the red triangle on the top right of your thread and request it be move to the correct forum. You'll get the right help. 
If no one responds in a day or so then type "bump" in the message block and post. This will send your thread back to or near the top. 

Good luck.


----------



## plejon (Jul 26, 2001)

Your CD is probably connected to an IDE interface on the motherboard, so yes, you motherboard could be involved. Have you tried another CD? Have you checked the master:slave jumper settings on your CD? Does another device such as a harddisk work on the same IDE channel. 

Also, try to describe your problem in more detail. "I'm having this problem with my CD drive" doesn't give us much to go on. What exactly doesn't work, do you have any error messages, ...


----------

